# [mplayer] sélection des menus d'un fichier .iso (résolu)

## barul

Salut.

mplayer offre la possibilité de lire des fichiers .iso, j'ai donc voulu essayer ça ; sauf que je peux bien lire le DVD, mais je n'ai pas la possibilité de sélectionner les menus « Lancer le film, Langues, … » que ce soit avec la souris ou bien les flèches directionnelles.

Quelqu'un se servirait-il d'mplayer pour ça, et aurait une solution? Merci d'avance!  :Smile: Last edited by barul on Mon Jul 11, 2011 7:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

De mémoire, avec mplayer, je dirais niet, c'est pas possible? Mais ça a pu bouger depuis... pffiouuuu, la dernière fois que j'ai essayé  :Smile: 

Monte plutôt ton iso à la main puis utilise genre kaffeine ou vlc pour ouvrir le dossier monté.

----------

## guilc

Je dirais :

```
mplayer dvdnav:// -dvd-device toto.iso
```

dvdnav et pas dvd, pour avoir la gestion des menus. Gestion qui reste un peu bugguée encore aujourd'hui...

----------

## barul

Exact, en plus j'avais déjà demandé sur le forum Arch Linux à l'époque pour un vrai DVD, et on m'avait déjà orienté vers dvdnav. Merci !

----------

